# Grandson born today! Pictures added!



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

My 2nd grandson, Eli Boland was born today at "Special Beginings Birthing Ctr" out side of B'more MD. I've been holding him all afternoon! Sweet bundle - 8lbs, 6 oz. Mom, Dad and big brother are all doing great! :leap: [attachment=0:2bqkg6rr]eli.JPG[/attachment:2bqkg6rr]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

A big congrats.... :thumb: :hi5: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

*CONGRATULATIONS GRANDMA!!* :kidblue: :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

Congrats!!!! Little boys are WONDERFUL!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

Oh I bet you're in heaven! Breathe in that sweet newborn aroma! Congrats too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

Awww Congrats!!!! He sure was a big boy! So glad everyone is doing great! God is great, and he has blessed your family with the ultimate gift, can't get better than that!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

Awe congrats, my sister just had a baby boy and I am so excited to being an aunt to a little nephew  :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

Congrats!! :stars: :balloons:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

Congrats on the :kidblue: ! :stars: :clap: :leap:  :dance: arty: :balloons:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

Congrats!! D


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Grandson born today!*

A big congrats! :clap: :boy: I bet you are so proud! arty: :balloons:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I had a wonderful time in Baltimore with my TWO grandsons. But...it is good to be home with my husband and my goats ...and dogs, cats and assorted poultry.[attachment=1:39f0h464]eli and asher.jpg[/attachment:39f0h464][attachment=0:39f0h464]gramma and eli.jpg[/attachment:39f0h464]


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww he's too cute! Love the pics! Big brother sure looks so very proud!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is adorable and what a lovely family you have - xoxo


----------

